# Ford 501 7ft. sickle mower



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well getting me a Ford 501 sickle mower another attachment I'll have to clean up good and then probably repaint and then get used to using it. Gonna see if there might be a way to rig a way to lift and lower it with a motor I have. That'll be a thing to work on I guess


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice score Eddie!


----------

